
Show HN: Webflow Flexbox Game – learn CSS flexbox visually - callmevlad
https://www.flexboxgame.com/
======
CommanderData
Excellent! Would you be willing to create a Webflow's UI components? Similar
to topcoat.io - but with Webflows UI components. I've seen a few online
designers but by far I haven't seen any as polished as Webflows. Thanks for an
awesome product!

~~~
callmevlad
Working on it :)

~~~
CommanderData
This makes me excited. Could you kindly spare any information ETA etc?

------
callmevlad
One of the creators here.

94% of browsers now support [1] the CSS Flexible Box Layout Module Level 1
(Flexbox for short), yet only 3% of all sites use this new technology [2]. We
decided to create a visual UI around flexbox to mimic the Illustrator/Sketch
alignment and distribution tools, and hopefully get this into the hands of a
lot more people - even those who don't write code.

Best of all, we no longer need entire blog posts on how to vertically center
something in CSS :)

For some ideas how this can be applied in real-world scenarios, you can see
some practical layouts and video tutorials on how to reproduce them here:
[https://flexbox.webflow.com/](https://flexbox.webflow.com/)

[1] [http://caniuse.com/#search=flexbox](http://caniuse.com/#search=flexbox)

[2] [https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platfor...](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/platform/usage/css/display/)

